# AMR Employed



## cspinebrah (Aug 20, 2013)

Just got picked up by Irwindale AMR, anyone know what to expect for my first day or overall?:mellow:


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2013)

Death by paperwork and late eighties videos lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Death by paperwork and late eighties videos lol



This, followed by more of this.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 21, 2013)

Geeze guys, don't go getting me too excited for my 2 week mon-fri 0800-1700 orientation in Riverside...  :wacko:


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 21, 2013)

To be fair the videos are early 90's


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2013)

rmabrey said:


> To be fair the videos are early 90's



They still had mullets in the 90s? Hahaha


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Aug 21, 2013)

*Amr*



Jambi said:


> Geeze guys, don't go getting me too excited for my 2 week mon-fri 0800-1700 orientation in Riverside...  :wacko:



I start my two weeks @ Riverside on the 9th. You as well ?


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 21, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> They still had mullets in the 90s? Hahaha



My aunt still had a mullet in early 00's.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 21, 2013)

Dang I tested at Irwindale at the end of May, was told I passed and never got called back for an interview, every time I call I get an answering machine. Maybe I'll just show up and ask nicely as to what my status is lol


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 21, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Dang I tested at Irwindale at the end of May, was told I passed and never got called back for an interview, every time I call I get an answering machine. Maybe I'll just show up and ask nicely as to what my status is lol



LA County and Kern are 180 degrees different man. Ya it will be fun to run 911 but it will get old very fast when fire just uses you as a gurney monkey and they do everything. You just stand there maybe help with a bp then load and go. You are not going to be doing the assessments while fire is there, just FYI.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 21, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> LA County and Kern are 180 degrees different man. Ya it will be fun to run 911 but it will get old very fast when fire just uses you as a gurney monkey and they do everything. You just stand there maybe help with a bp then load and go. You are not going to be doing the assessments while fire is there, just FYI.



Don't ignore San Bernardino county. Icema protocols are pretty liberal and you don't have to move to Bakersfield?!?! to get away from LA county.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Don't ignore San Bernardino county. Icema protocols are pretty liberal and you don't have to move to Bakersfield?!?! to get away from LA county.



Lol don't listen to this addrobo guy lol but I worked in ICEMA, great protocols as well but still ALS Fire. Makes a huge difference honestly. And priority dispatching where no matter if you respond in a ALS or BLS unit, YOU are in complete control of scene, pt, and txp destination. You are doing everything. BLS is even fun because of that. You really learn a lot!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 21, 2013)

BASICallyEMT said:


> I start my two weeks @ Riverside on the 9th. You as well ?



Yup, that's the one.  At least I'll have one internet friend on the group!


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Aug 21, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Yup, that's the one.  At least I'll have one internet friend on the group!



Can I be your friend too? I start orientation on the 9th as well! :lol:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 21, 2013)

Gurney Jockey said:


> Can I be your friend too? I start orientation on the 9th as well! :lol:



We can all be friends! :beerchug:


----------



## IrightI (Aug 23, 2013)

Are the inland counties for AMR still looking for medics or are they slowing down with the hiring? Any info would be great!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

IrightI said:


> Are the inland counties for AMR still looking for medics or are they slowing down with the hiring? Any info would be great!



It cycles. Looks like Riverside, Rancho, Palm Springs, and Hemet have open apps among others like Victorville, napa, San Fran, San Diego, etc.

https://career4.successfactors.com/...OB_SEARCH&_s.crb=R2YvsrIiA3oHc2nxxeqTH9Kglns=


----------



## IrightI (Aug 23, 2013)

Jambi said:


> It cycles. Looks like Riverside, Rancho, Palm Springs, and Hemet have open apps among others like Victorville, napa, San Fran, San Diego, etc.
> 
> https://career4.successfactors.com/...OB_SEARCH&_s.crb=R2YvsrIiA3oHc2nxxeqTH9Kglns=



I have been looking at that website; keeping an eye on postings. I'll be coming back to SoCal in the next month, and Im trying to feel out whether or not AMR will still have medic spots. My bills won't be too happy if I'm an unemployed medic back home in SoCal, hahaha. Might end up having to do the jaunt from SoCal to Hall if they are still open. Who knows.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 23, 2013)

IrightI said:


> I have been looking at that website; keeping an eye on postings. I'll be coming back to SoCal in the next month, and Im trying to feel out whether or not AMR will still have medic spots. My bills won't be too happy if I'm an unemployed medic back home in SoCal, hahaha. Might end up having to do the jaunt from SoCal to Hall if they are still open. Who knows.



Apply now.  It took me 2 weeks to get an acknowledgement of my application and invitation to take the written test. The written test is essentially an open invitation to take when you want and many different locations.  I waited 6 weeks to take the test.  After that, it's a waiting game for an interview.

Toss your app in now.


----------



## IrightI (Aug 23, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Apply now.  It took me 2 weeks to get an acknowledgement of my application and invitation to take the written test. The written test is essentially an open invitation to take when you want and many different locations.  I waited 6 weeks to take the test.  After that, it's a waiting game for an interview.
> 
> Toss your app in now.



Good deal. How's the written and interview for a medic?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 24, 2013)

IrightI said:


> Good deal. How's the written and interview for a medic?



Written is just basic NREMT medic stuff. Nothing crazy.  Interview will likely include so escort of skills, but it's also basic, and will vary from division to division.


----------



## sage267 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Riverside*

This question goes out to anyone working riverside division. How many shifts can you truly expect to get as a part timer. And how soon can you make the switch to full time. Are overnight shifts easier to pick up since no one really wants to work nights especially weekend nights.


----------



## nlopez (Aug 28, 2013)

Probably a stupid question but I feel the need to ask it anyways, I did my AMR application for the Hemet division, if I take the test and pass and fill out another application for another division will I have to take the test again?


----------



## Jambi (Sep 8, 2013)

See you all in the AM


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Sep 8, 2013)

*Copy*

Copy that. Let the two weeks begin...





Jambi said:


> See you all in the AM


----------



## Chris07 (Sep 8, 2013)

cspinebrah said:


> Just got picked up by Irwindale AMR, anyone know what to expect for my first day or overall?:mellow:


Hope you like driving to Lancaster...and a subsequent death by powerpoint filled with the corporate kool-aid


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 9, 2013)

I was told by HR last week that AMR LA County (Irwindale, Santa Clarita and Lancaster included) isn't hiring EMTs and doesn't expect to until the beginning of next year.


----------



## Rano Pano (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I was told by HR last week that AMR LA County (Irwindale, Santa Clarita and Lancaster included) isn't hiring EMTs and doesn't expect to until the beginning of next year.



I noticed they have new orientation dates set up once a month through December. Granted a couple could just be for medics, but I'm thinking they are going to bring some EMTs on. 

Then again, you heard from HR directly, and I'm just assuming.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 9, 2013)

Rano Pano said:


> I noticed they have new orientation dates set up once a month through December. Granted a couple could just be for medics, but I'm thinking they are going to bring some EMTs on.
> 
> Then again, you heard from HR directly, and I'm just assuming.



Well judging from the people I've communicated with that will be there tomorrow, our orientation will have both EMT's and Medics.

AMR hiring seems to happen in bursts (bolus lol), so get that app in and sit tight.


----------



## Rano Pano (Sep 9, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Well judging from the people I've communicated with that will be there tomorrow, our orientation will have both EMT's and Medics.
> 
> AMR hiring seems to happen in bursts (bolus lol), so get that app in and sit tight.



Yeah, I've noticed that about the hiring. I have my application in for a few different divisions. It's just about being patient from this point I guess.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Sep 9, 2013)

I was invited to test recently at either Irwindale, Moorpark or Oxnard...If I test at Moorpark can I also test at Oxnard-as one is really Gold Coast and the other AMR (even if all related)?  I would like a chance to work at either company/location.  OR, can I test at one and ask to be considered at both-- once a job opens up? Thanks for anyone who knows and can help.  I don't mind the wait, as I am taking Chem and math right now and then next semester Physiology, to get on the waiting list at Ventura College for Paramedic program.


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 9, 2013)

Likely hood of getting hired by AMR Ven Co as an EMT close to none. Having said that... You used to be able to fill out the application in person and check off boxes to other divisions to which you would want your application faxed to. With the online application its different, you must submit and app to each division. Now lets say you take the test in Irwindale and pass, but now Moorpark calls for you to test, you can tell them that you already passed and they can contact Irwindale for the results. Gold Coast is different only because it is technically still a different subsidiary of EMSC, they don't have to share test results nor is it the same test. Hope that answers your question. Also most Gold Coast EMTs just do IFT.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 9, 2013)

Well that was a lot of power point and signatures today.  At least the guy behind me is a cool dude.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Well that was a lot of power point and signatures today.  At least the guy behind me is a cool dude.



Working in Palm Springs I can take that message to mean many different things...


----------



## JagWar (Sep 9, 2013)

Just curious about AMR's whole application process and time frame, but from the day you submit your primary application online, about how long does it take for them to either invite you to test or decline? And from there until you get an interview and then (hopefully) hired?

Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2013)

JagWar said:


> Just curious about AMR's whole application process and time frame, but from the day you submit your primary application online, about how long does it take for them to either invite you to test or decline? And from there until you get an interview and then (hopefully) hired?
> 
> Thanks!



There is no simple answer. It varies greatly. Some areas it may be just a matter or days to weeks. Other areas it may take a couple of months to over a year.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Sep 10, 2013)

*Amr*



Jambi said:


> Well that was a lot of power point and signatures today.  At least the guy behind me is a cool dude.


I like this post lol


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 26, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I was told by HR last week that AMR LA County (Irwindale, Santa Clarita and Lancaster included) isn't hiring EMTs and doesn't expect to until the beginning of next year.



Ok I need to amend that to not hiring Full Time for the rest of the year, because I got a call earlier this week to interview/test for a Part Time position at Irwindale, and I just got home from that. 

Aced the medical, but bombed the trauma skills. Note to self, when they say instability in the hip, they mean the hip! (I tried putting a traction splint on it d'oh -_- ) 

They said study up on my skills and I'll get a call back to repeat the interview/skills test in like 2-3 weeks. 


I didn't make it quite far enough to ask this there, but does anyone know what sort of schedule a Part Time EMT would work?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Ok I need to amend that to not hiring Full Time for the rest of the year, because I got a call earlier this week to interview/test for a Part Time position at Irwindale, and I just got home from that.
> 
> Aced the medical, but bombed the trauma skills. Note to self, when they say instability in the hip, they mean the hip! (I tried putting a traction splint on it d'oh -_- )
> 
> ...



I can't say for sure but it seems like AMR does 1 of 2 things. Part time can either mean a steady shift of 2-3 shifts per week (or something similar) or you pick up shifts as you want but you have to work at least 3 shifts per month.


----------



## cspinebrah (Sep 26, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Ok I need to amend that to not hiring Full Time for the rest of the year, because I got a call earlier this week to interview/test for a Part Time position at Irwindale, and I just got home from that.
> 
> Aced the medical, but bombed the trauma skills. Note to self, when they say instability in the hip, they mean the hip! (I tried putting a traction splint on it d'oh -_- )
> 
> ...



\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

PART TIMERS get to chose 2-3 set day cars for each week. that shift is yours until you drop it. You are able to pick up open shifts Day cars or 24hr shifts for OT and they do a lot of stand by events ( Dodger Stadium, all of La Live, and Home Depot Center) that you are able to pick up.


----------



## BLS (Sep 30, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I didn't make it quite far enough to ask this there, but does anyone know what sort of schedule a Part Time EMT would work?



I got hired as a part time, and they told me that I had to work at least one shift per week, but I can pick up more shifts, actually I do more hours than the ones hired as a full time  .


----------



## agunob (Oct 3, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I was told by HR last week that AMR LA County (Irwindale, Santa Clarita and Lancaster included) isn't hiring EMTs and doesn't expect to until the beginning of next year.



I was told the same thing when I interviewed with AMR Riverside yesterday.


----------



## Jacedc (Oct 5, 2013)

Does AMR pay during the orientation? Also what day of the week does the evoc take place, in the beginning of the week or later? I just got hired and start the 14th, of october. But I was wondering if anyone could answer this? Thanks.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jacedc said:


> Does AMR pay during the orientation? Also what day of the week does the evoc take place, in the beginning of the week or later? I just got hired and start the 14th, of october. But I was wondering if anyone could answer this? Thanks.



Yes you get paid during orientation. As far as specific dates for EVOC, it helps if you tell us where you got hired.


----------



## Jacedc (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry about that, I got hired at the Irwindale Station.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jacedc said:


> Sorry about that, I got hired at the Irwindale Station.



I believe your orientation is a week long. I'm not sure when the EVOC day(s) are.


----------



## Jacedc (Oct 5, 2013)

Sweet,thank you very much.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 6, 2013)

1. Orientation is paid.
2. Orientation is 1 week. Two days of classroom going over policies and procedures.
3. Usually the last two days of the week are EVOC. On a Monday through Friday orientation, Thursday is EVOC classroom day and Friday is EVOC behind the wheel day. 
4. Be prepared to drive out to Lancaster at least twice.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 6, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> 1. Orientation is paid.
> 2. Orientation is 1 week. Two days of classroom going over policies and procedures.
> 3. Usually the last two days of the week are EVOC. On a Monday through Friday orientation, Thursday is EVOC classroom day and Friday is EVOC behind the wheel day.
> 4. Be prepared to drive out to Lancaster at least twice.



I'm assuming that would be the same orientation schedule for Part Timers? Or do they figure a PT has other stuff going on that they can adjust that schedule somewhat?

I just started a new full time job a few days ago, but am still hoping to get called back to retest/interview for Part time EMT at Irwindale in the next couple weeks. (Anybody know the pay rate for that? Just curious)


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 6, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I'm assuming that would be the same orientation schedule for Part Timers? Or do they figure a PT has other stuff going on that they can adjust that schedule somewhat?
> 
> I just started a new full time job a few days ago, but am still hoping to get called back to retest/interview for Part time EMT at Irwindale in the next couple weeks. (Anybody know the pay rate for that? Just curious)



Same orientation schedule for everybody. It's two weeks long for San Bernardino county/Riverside county new-hires.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 6, 2013)

Hear the new memo about all AMR employees now being forced to recite "I pledge allegiance to the corporation..." at the start of every shift?


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 6, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I'm assuming that would be the same orientation schedule for Part Timers? Or do they figure a PT has other stuff going on that they can adjust that schedule somewhat?
> 
> I just started a new full time job a few days ago, but am still hoping to get called back to retest/interview for Part time EMT at Irwindale in the next couple weeks. (Anybody know the pay rate for that? Just curious)



Same orientation schedule for all. You have to make it work. If you can't make it then you're out (they may roll your hire date back but I doubt it).
If you want to know details about pay rates shoot me a message. 



TheLocalMedic said:


> Hear the new memo about all AMR employees now being forced to recite "I pledge allegiance to the corporation..." at the start of every shift?


Corporate Kool-aid will be served.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> Corporate Kool-aid will be served.



With a side of Eat $#!% Pie


----------



## mrmunkmunk (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone know if 2nd skills day is much more different than the first for interview. Pretty nervous
Failed for a dumb mistake


----------



## GeorroEMT (Apr 17, 2016)

mrmunkmunk said:


> Anyone know if 2nd skills day is much more different than the first for interview. Pretty nervous
> Failed for a dumb mistake


Was your skil the same as the first or was it a different one? Failed my first time to with something stupid to  have my second chance this week


----------

